# Off-Duty Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Marine



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2010)

*Off-Duty Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Marine*

*Man  Shot 13 Times Outside Baltimore Nightclub*

http://www.wbaltv.com/news/23810790/detail.html?hpt=T2



> *BALTIMORE -- *An  off-duty Baltimore City police officer fatally shot an unarmed Marine  13 times outside a nightclub early Saturday.According to  Baltimore City police, Tyrone Brown -- a 32-year-old Marine who has  served two tours of duty in Iraq  -- was shot 13 times at close range. He died a short time later.



Over an argument over a woman.


----------



## tellner (Jun 6, 2010)

The Marine part is completely irrelevant unless someone's trying to play with our glands by invoking *The Troops, The Blessed Sacred Troops*.

What's relevant here is that an ******* murdered someone over a woman. Oldest story in the book. The fact that he's a cop makes it a particularly nasty crime.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 6, 2010)

Caveat... We only have one side because the off-duty officer's not going to talk to the press, nor is the department going to release a lot of details.

That said... Sure seems like the off-duty guy was a dumbass.  If you're carrying, whether or not you're a cop... don't drink.  Don't get into stupid arguments.  Use your freaking brain...  I'm willing to be that this guy just threw away a 15 year career.  Well, if it was over a girl... I hope she was worth it.

Then again... there's an old saying in LE: Two things will cost you your career; booze & broads.  Combine 'em?  That's just a recipe for a bad scene.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 6, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Caveat... We only have one side because the off-duty officer's not going to talk to the press, nor is the department going to release a lot of details.
> 
> That said... Sure seems like the off-duty guy was a dumbass. If you're carrying, whether or not you're a cop... don't drink. Don't get into stupid arguments. Use your freaking brain... I'm willing to be that this guy just threw away a 15 year career. Well, if it was over a girl... I hope she was worth it.
> 
> Then again... there's an old saying in LE: Two things will cost you your career; booze & broads. Combine 'em? That's just a recipe for a bad scene.


 
If an investigation finds that this story is true on it's face I think someone should be facing criminal charges.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 6, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> If an investigation finds that this story is true on it's face I think someone should be facing criminal charges.


Absolutely!  If it's even close to true -- the guy's career is toast, and he should probably be charged, or a good explanation be given about why he's not.


----------



## Kurai (Jun 6, 2010)

The officer declined a breath test.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 7, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Then again... there's an old saying in LE: Two things will cost you your career; booze & broads. Combine 'em? That's just a recipe for a bad scene.


 

That sounds to me a worthwhile truism for ANY man in ANY career.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 7, 2010)

The media is awesome........I'm with Tellner, who cares if he was a Marine.  It is tragic either way.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 7, 2010)

Just curious but....
The article says it was over advances that the marine made over a woman that was with the officer....then later in the article it said that the Marine was married and his wife  loved him etc....Now Im not trying to downplay the murder of the marine or anything but I think there is more to this story...


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 7, 2010)

Kurai said:


> The officer declined a breath test.


 
From the article;

"Guglielmi said Tshamba, a 15-year-veteran, shot a man in the foot after a confrontation whilele off duty in 2005. The shooting was found to be justified, but _Tshamba was disciplined because he was under the influence of alcohol._ 

Police Commissioner Frederick H. Bealefeld III has ordered his senior commanders to oversee the investigation. 

Officers typically carry their service weapons while off-duty in Baltimore, but _Guglielmi said they should not be carrying their guns if they intend to become intoxicated.(duh)"_
_________________________________________________________________ 


I would say any licensed armed citizen should also fall under the Alcohol limit guidelines of Drivers. Any person who has a concealed carry permit should be subjedct t the same alcohol limits as drivers.

It's a shame this man was shot by a cop who has a history of stupidity
while armed and drinking!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 7, 2010)

ShelleyK said:


> Just curious but....
> The article says it was over advances that the marine made over a woman that was with the officer....then later in the article it said that the Marine was married and his wife loved him etc....Now Im not trying to downplay the murder of the marine or anything but I think there is more to this story...


 
I'm sure that you're right....and I doubt we'll ever hear it.


----------



## David43515 (Jun 7, 2010)

tellner said:


> The Marine part is completely irrelevant unless someone's trying to play with our glands by invoking *The Troops, The Blessed Sacred Troops*.
> 
> What's relevant here is that an ******* murdered someone over a woman. Oldest story in the book. The fact that he's a cop makes it a particularly nasty crime.


 
Since the Marine made it through two tours in a war zone, I would say that the irony that he gets killed in his home town might be relevent. Maybe not. Journalistic styles vary.

Two men argued over a woman and one killed the other. It`s a nasty crime alright. I agree with you 100%. But why does the police involvement make it "particularly nasty?" Because we hold police to higher standard because of thier training? Because we have a social contract with them where we expect them to protect the public rather than inflict harm? Or is it simply that you`re trying to play with our glands by blaming The Cops, The Facist, Racist Cops.

Funny how that works both ways, isn`t it?


----------



## Doc (Sep 13, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> Caveat... We only have one side because the off-duty officer's not going to talk to the press, nor is the department going to release a lot of details.
> 
> That said... Sure seems like the off-duty guy was a dumbass.  If you're carrying, whether or not you're a cop... don't drink.  Don't get into stupid arguments.  Use your freaking brain...  I'm willing to be that this guy just threw away a 15 year career.  Well, if it was over a girl... I hope she was worth it.
> 
> Then again... there's an old saying in LE: Two things will cost you your career; booze & broads.  Combine 'em?  That's just a recipe for a bad scene.


Exactomundo.


----------

